# iPhoto books



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

So my beautiful dog is sick, and as a dedication to her, I'd like to make an iphoto book for the family. (you can see how awesome she is with the attached jpg)
I wanted to hear anyone's experiece with the books? As i'm looking forward to creating one. A few questions?

1. Can I order more then one book at a time? (ie a big one , and the mini one)
2. How is the photo quality?
3. How long does it usually take to get from the time of order?
4. Is there duty charges?

Thanks,

emalen


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

1. Never done it but if you upload them at the same time they will likely come as part of the same order. 
2. Photo quality is not as good as a print. 
3. Anywhere from a few days to a couple of weeks.
4. You used to pay duty but I think (need to confirm) that they have a Canadian supplier now.


----------



## ThirtyOne (Jan 18, 2003)

My wife just finished one of our baby daughter for the grandparents. First off, her biggest complaint was that Canadians only have one option for the book, and not the whole range supposedly available. Maybe she was doing something wrong, or maybe it was because we're using iPhoto 4, but she could only order the burgundy one. Second, the price was in USD, and was charged as such, which made it more expensive than we thought it was going to be. When she ordered it, it said it would ship by USPS, however, it arrived to her parents house by FedEx about a week, maybe 10 days, after she placed her order. No duty or customs fees were charged, but GST was collected when she placed the order. The grandparents loved it though, and have said the quality is very good, and looks to be worth the money.


----------



## ACfly (Dec 26, 2004)

I have ordered 3 iPhoto books in the last 3 months, and have found the quality of the phots and the book binding to be excellent... My family and friends did a Safari to Africa a few months ago and I put the iphot album together and sent them the book! let's just say they were extremely surprosed and happy with the quality of the finishings...
If you use iPhoto 5, should be able to get the different covers and sizes.. Everything is billed in USD.... and it takes about a week and a half turn around time...

Overall, a great product, and I would recommend it to anyone.. if they are putting together some special memories.


----------



## Gork54 (Mar 7, 2003)

About a month ago I ordered 3 ibooks using iPhoto 5. They were all exactly the same, the large hardbound one, 11 double sided pages. I had a mix of scanned old and new photos as well as digital ones. They all turned out fine for the varying qualities. Everyone I showed them to was VERY impressed. They have a coffee table book look and feel. A bit pricey, but for special occasions or reasons they're great. My one complaint was FedEx. I received the books in about 10 days. Two weeks later I received a bill from FedEx for $40.98 (on a $119.00 order). $7.80 for both GST and PST the rest brokerage fees! I phoned FedEx and complained. After some bizare bartering (I thought I was at a Mexican flea market) they dropped the bill to $7.80, one of the taxes. This was over and above the pre-paid $10.00 shipping fee. Emailed Apple, they said they will ship via the postal service.
Sorry for being long winded. I think the books are great!

Glen


----------



## ianmcc (Jun 3, 2005)

How does the smallest book listed on the website at $3.99 become $27 EACH? Simple, you have to live next door in Canada it seems. 

When I decided to try the books, I was given an options and pricing link that presented a web page on the Apple site. 

After going through the entire process, building my account, then getting ready to order the price per book is $27 making it a cool $100 for three of the small photo books.!?!? 
This I might add is in US funds before conversion. Not to mention the possibility of border and customs fees? Thats outrageous!


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

My friend is moving away and has started giving people picture books as good-bye gifts. She used: http://www.shutterfly.com

The quality is outstanding and it's really simple (and relatively cheap.)

She used an XP machine to make the book, but you simply upload pictures (off your desktop) to build a project. There's even some sort of iPhoto assistant:

http://www.shutterfly.com/downloads/features_mac.jsp

Good luck!


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

My partner put a book together for me using iPhoto a few weeks ago and it's awqesome! Dark leather cover, with a square "window" in the front that frames a pic on the first page. The colour and quality are really nice (given that your pics are of good quality too). 

Everyone who has seen it really liked it. 

Yes, it was a little pricey, but delivery was quick...and it's not as if you'll be making tons of these things. 

It would be a beautiful keep-sake of your pooch. 

Cheers.


----------



## chinglish (Jun 14, 2005)

*delivery time?*

i've read an average of 10 day turn around time to receive the books... is this common with everyone out there who has ordered iPhoto books - through regular shipping?

Anyone order via express shipping? is it EXPRESS at all?

i just ordered one this morning with express shipping because my coworker got his in 3 days, wondering if mine will be on time...


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*iPhoto Book Big Problem*

Hi Friends
After ordering 2 iPhoto Books about 17 days ago, shipping by US Postal Service, I began enquiring as to their whereabouts.
The USPS gave me the run-around, but this is the cryptic response I received from Apple:

_Thank you for contacting iPhoto Customer Support.

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience you have experienced with order 4xxxxxx7. Your order was returned to our warehouse and a full refund was issued, minus the shipping charges.

A credit in the amount of $14.99 was issued to your credit card. Please contact your credit card company for more information on when the credit will post to your account.

Thank you again for your patience. 

Sincerely,

The iPhoto Team_

This is my response-to-their-response that I just sent to Apple:

_Hello
Thank you for your prompt response.
Can you please tell me why my order was returned to your warehouse? 
Was there a problem with my shipping address? 
Has Apple stopped providing the iPhoto Book service to Canada?
(I know that other Canadians have received their iPhoto book orders in the past)
Should Canadians no longer order iPhoto Books from Apple?
Thank you for your time and any information you might provide.
Sincerely,_

Interact, maybe I should try *ShutterFly*?
But I'll wait til I talk to Apple Canada Customer Support on Monday.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Apple still cryptic RE: iPhoto Book order problem*

Hi Friends
Here is Apple's response to my last missive, followed by my response to theirs...

_Thank you for your reply.

We are unable to reship your order once it is returned to our warehouse. We apologize for any inconvenience. Our records indicate a full refund has been issued for this order.

We apologize for the difficulty you have experienced with the shipment of your order. There should not be a delivery issue in the future. We hope that you will continue to enjoy our services.

Sincerely,

The iPhoto Team_

And now me again...

_Hi
I'm impressed with your prompt responses, and getting service on a weekend.
However, I would not order iphoto Books again, nor recommend anyone else order iPhoto Books, until I receive clear answers to my questions.

Can you please tell me why my order was returned to your warehouse?
Was there a problem with my shipping address?
Did I order the books incorrectly?
Has Apple stopped providing the iPhoto Book service to Canada?
(I know that other Canadians have received their iPhoto book orders 
in the past)
Should Canadians no longer order iPhoto Books from Apple?

Thank you in advance for clarification of these iPhoto Book order difficulties.

Sincerely,..._

The ball keeps rolling...


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

The first time I ordered (a couple of years ago now), the book did not come. I contacted Apple and asked what was up. They said sorry, and refunded my purchase. This was after 1 month of waiting. Four days after the refund, the book arrived on my doorstep.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Closer to an explanation...*

I spoke on the phone today to Apple support. After digging through lots of files with lots of reference numbers, the clerk was able to eventually find a note that said that the order had been shipped from the _publisher_ without Customs papers, and that it had been returned to the publisher (whoever that is).
The Apple clerk could not say that I would definitely not have a problem if I ordered from Apple again. That makes sense, since it seems to have been an error by the book publisher, not Apple, so how could Apple guarantee it wouldn't happen again?
Putting together one of those photo books takes a lot of effort and emotional involvement, so whether I want to go to all that trouble and have the book not show up again is debatable. 
Once burned...


Maybe I'll try ShutterFly.


----------



## MACfly (Jul 23, 2005)

*miffed*

Went on a trip to the Cape - first road trip in my new truck. Spent alot of time on a iPhoto Book to commemorate the event- ordered it and waited... and waited... a month later I started to try an track it down
USPS tracking number didn't work (USPS said it was an invalid number), Called apple - iPhoto books are only supported via e-mail so you can't physically speak to anyone (frustrating). FINALLY, after a couple e-mails I got an e-mail saying it had been returned -- my account would be credited and was encouraged to reorder the book.

WHAT?
Why reorder the book - you have it - give it to me!!!

Discouraged. 

I wouldn't reccommend ording iPhoto Books.


----------



## MACfly (Jul 23, 2005)

anybody ordered from shutterfly before?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*iPhoto and Shutterfly both problems for Canada?*

MACfly, you had the same experience as me, and Apple would not guarantee it wouldn't happen again. It's a lot of work to put together an iPhoto book, so I hesitate to go that route again. 
But I registered with Shutterfly, and at the end of registration, I tried to order the free, new-member welcome package, and in the fine print it said they do not ship outside of the U.S.. I emailed to ask if that was just the welcome package, or if they just do not ship anything to Canada. They never replied, so for now I'll assume they do not ship to Canada.


Anyone have a good experience with _any_ company's photo book order here in Canada?


----------



## MACfly (Jul 23, 2005)

I know it's Kodak that produces the iPhoto books so I guess it's Kodak that is screwing up - from what I've read here it may be a problem with the customs papers not being sent...
Regardless it is frustrating - considering I have no other option I may order from them again with zero expectations - maybe I'll get lucky.

Apple should support this service better.


----------



## mishi8 (Jul 15, 2005)

SoyMac said:


> MACfly, you had the same experience as me, and Apple would not guarantee it wouldn't happen again. It's a lot of work to put together an iPhoto book, so I hesitate to go that route again.
> But I registered with Shutterfly, and at the end of registration, I tried to order the free, new-member welcome package, and in the fine print it said they do not ship outside of the U.S.. I emailed to ask if that was just the welcome package, or if they just do not ship anything to Canada. They never replied, so for now I'll assume they do not ship to Canada.
> 
> 
> Anyone have a good experience with _any_ company's photo book order here in Canada?


I don't have any book order experience. The costs & risks of dealing with an american supplier are just too much for me.

Shutterfly doesn't ship to Canada, period. Although, now that they've got your contact info, they'll keep sending you email to encourage making a purchase from them. Took me a long time to shake them.  

mishi8


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

mishi8 said:


> I don't have any book order experience. The costs & risks of dealing with an american supplier are just too much for me.
> 
> Shutterfly doesn't ship to Canada, period. Although, now that they've got your contact info, they'll keep sending you email to encourage making a purchase from them. Took me a long time to shake them.
> 
> mishi8


Mishi8, thanks for the Shutterfly tip, and you're so right - Shutterfly keeps sending the spam!

Note to everyone: Don't register with Shutterfly.


----------



## rummyd (Mar 11, 2004)

Out of curiosity (and I did do quick search but didn't see anything specifically adressing this topic), has anyone tried to generate the album PDF out of iPhoto and get it printed as a book at a local photo shop (Blacks, McBain's Camera, etc.). Any results you'd like to share? Quality compared to Apple's books?


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Silly questions, maybe, but on iPhoto books:

1. What inks are they printed with.. are they subject to fade like standard ink-jet?
2. Are the pages "flat", or are the pictures mounted on top of a base page, like a scrapbook I would make myself?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

From what I can tell, Apple's books are printed on a press. It looks like they took a page from MyPublisher (no pun intended) and utilized their own book layout software and contracted them to do all the grunt work. The unfortunate part... you can't go directly to MyPublisher to make your own books -- they don't offer Mac versions of their software, so you'd need to use iPhoto.



> Four years ago, a small New York company called MyPublisher introduced a new way to display digital photos in a tangible, professional-looking manner -- factory-bound, but relatively inexpensive, hardcover photo books. To make these handsome books, you use free software to select a layout and fill it with your pictures and comments, then upload the whole thing to MyPublisher. The book is then assembled on the company's printing presses and mailed to you.
> 
> Soon after MyPublisher's introduction, Apple Computer began offering these same books using its own software and interface. Apple built the book-design process right into its widely praised iPhoto picture-organizing software, which is included on all new Macs. Apple's book-creation interface is different from MyPublisher's, but MyPublisher produces the books under contract for Apple.


http://www.mypublisher.com/


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Now I'm worried. I've ordered 3 books over the past 3 years & had good experiences with all of them but reading this I see there are now problems.  Maybe check out Kodak - there is a link to a similar Canadian service on www.shoppersdrugmart.com but I don't know that they do the books.


----------



## MACfly (Jul 23, 2005)

I've re-ordered my iPhoto book - after some communication I discovered that the books sent to Canada are by FedEx not USPS (which is what the Apple tracking info states) It appears (from what I can gather) the customs documentation seems to be forgotten and so it gets held up at the border and eventually sent back to Apple. This time (because I could track the package) I found out my package was delayed right away so I notified Apple and they've "escalated" the issue. Who knows how it will all turn out... (I'll post)


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Sadly I've had a recent order disappear into thin air as well. The charge went on the credit card then came back off shortly after. I have re-ordered and will see what happens. It is so easy that I would hate to lose this service. Everyone that comes over raves about some of the books we have put together.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*too often*

It seems they're screwing up Canadian orders way too often.
Would it help if we all called Apple Canada and complained, nagged, motivated them to clear this issue up once and for all?
I agree with Carex. I would hate to lose this service. But then again, even though I ordered two books, I have never _had_ this service!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I'll see what happens with this order SoyMac then let you know about a course of action. 

The bad thing about this cancelled order was that I was trying to get a book to some friends who are leaving the country for a period of time. It won't be here on time now to give it to them before they leave unfortunately. Not the end of the world as there is apparently a worldwide postal system but an inconvenience to me.


----------



## MACfly (Jul 23, 2005)

*iPhoto Books - The Saga Continues...*

Have gone to great lengths to figure out what the problem is here...

After alot of e-mails and calls to Customer Relations I was told that ordering using the express shipping will eliminate any issues at the border.

I have ordered the book for a 3rd time - Apple has assured me these issues have been taken care of and shouldn't happen again - for my trouble they are going to express ship it. We'll see how that works out - it may be a while before I order another book.
After all of this it better look fabulous!

I'll post.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Let us know how it works out. I'm about to order my 5th book (when we have vacations/special events I like to order a book) so I'm a little nervous after reading what has happened to you guys. 

I am thinking about ordering my cousin one as well for her wedding but she is in California so sending it should be no problem.


----------



## MACfly (Jul 23, 2005)

Apple is shipping my book with express shipping - so i hope it will all work out.
(again) I'll post


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

mishi8 said:


> I don't have any book order experience. The costs & risks of dealing with an american supplier are just too much for me.
> 
> Shutterfly doesn't ship to Canada, period. Although, now that they've got your contact info, they'll keep sending you email to encourage making a purchase from them. Took me a long time to shake them.
> 
> mishi8


It really ticks me off that Shutterfly spams their customers. Ridiculous. I've looked into their privacy policy. I've you're being tortured:



> Q: How do I unsubscribe or subscribe to messages from Shutterfly?
> A: Go to the My Shutterfly page and click 'Personal info/settings' in the 'Account info' section. (You can return to My Shutterfly from almost any page on the site by clicking the 'My Shutterfly' link at the top.) On the Account Information page:
> 
> Find the "My email preferences" section and click the "Change" button underneath it to be taken to the "My email preferences" page.
> ...


As for not shipping to Canada, my friend was in Calgary and she ordered from them. It arrived 14 days later and I'm looking at it now. Odd that they "don't ship to Canada."


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

I emailed Shutterfly customer service about shipping to Canada:



> Thank you for contacting Shutterfly.
> 
> We ship international packages using a delivery expediting service that
> delivers directly to the destination country's mail service. This
> ...


----------



## lucyfury (Aug 22, 2005)

rummyd said:


> Out of curiosity (and I did do quick search but didn't see anything specifically adressing this topic), has anyone tried to generate the album PDF out of iPhoto and get it printed as a book at a local photo shop (Blacks, McBain's Camera, etc.). Any results you'd like to share? Quality compared to Apple's books?


 Well, I'm going to try and grab the pdf and print with Epson's StoryTeller package on my Stylus 1280. It's $40 for 20 8x10's...worth a try, I guess. At least I can avoid the shipping issues and get better quality printing high res RGB images off my printer (vs. questionable dpi off a CMYK press).

Has anyone used this product yet?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Carex said:


> I'll see what happens with this order SoyMac then let you know about a course of action.
> ...


Carex, are you _still_ waiting?
Geez.


MACfly, I'd be willing to ship Express if the order came through everytime. Please let us know how this works out.
Thanks.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

lucyfury said:


> Well, I'm going to try and grab the pdf and print with Epson's StoryTeller package on my Stylus 1280. It's $40 for 20 8x10's...worth a try, I guess. At least I can avoid the shipping issues and get better quality printing high res RGB images off my printer (vs. questionable dpi off a CMYK press).
> 
> Has anyone used this product yet?


I haven't used it myself but I saw it in Staples and I thought it looked interesting. I still like the iPhoto themes better though.


----------



## lucyfury (Aug 22, 2005)

MBD said:


> I haven't used it myself but I saw it in Staples and I thought it looked interesting. I still like the iPhoto themes better though.


Yeah, I agree the iPhoto themes are definitely better. I was just hoping to print my iPhoto book from the pdf onto those Epson sheets (I'm assuming for a 20 page book that they're 10 double sided sheets) and then bind the whole thing with whatever comes in the package. (I wonder what does come in the package that lets you create a bound book?) The full colour wraparound cover is also a nice touch.

Guess I'll be visiting Staples soon...thanks for the info.


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

I ordered 2 iPhoto books so far. The first one, standard shipping, took 3 weeks to arrive. The second book was for mother's day this year and I wanted to make sure to avoid delays so I paid for expedited shipping. It took THREE days and I had it! Three freakin' days! I couldn't believe it. So, yes, it's more expensive, but totally worth it.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I hadn't noticed this thread before... I just bought an iPhoto book last week. It was amazingly fast and the quality is, I think, outstanding -- considering the mixed quality of digital photos I had to begin with. My photos were all of paintings I've got in a show at the moment, and admittedly I'm not very good at taking pictures of paintings. In addition, my camera's not terribly advanced, 1.3 MP and an 'adequate' lense.

I have iPhoto 4 and put the order in on Sunday August 14th. I bought 1 book, with 10 pages in it. I opted for the express shipping. Around noon on Tuesday, August 16th the book arrived via DHL. There was no additional cost, no brokerage or anything. (According to the waybill, the package came from Apple in Elk Grove, California).

The cost of the book, plus the express shipping, was kind of steep - about $50 US. I would not order these things on a regular basis, just because of the cost. On the other hand, cranking out a bunch of iPhoto books for wedding albums, or baby pictures for the grandparents, or something like that, I think would be a pretty good idea.

I'm an artist and for me, a potential use for these books would be to create 'portfolio' books or gallery show catalogs. In fact, if I hadn't done such a crummy job of cropping and arranging the pictures, I could have slapped a $150.00 price tag on this book, signed the inside cover, and sold it at my show.

In other words...I think the quality and finish of the book is very professional. And (appearantly) the express shipping option spared me a lot of hassle. 

-Stephanie


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*I'm convinced*

Okay, Friends -
After seeing your messages here, I've been persuaded to give the iPhoto books another chance. But this time I'll use the express option.
Fingers crossed...


And Stephanie;
_"...create 'portfolio' books or gallery show catalogs. In fact, ... I could have slapped a $150.00 price tag on this book, signed the inside cover, and sold it at my show."_
That's a great idea! I'll set that up for a friend's show here and see how it goes.
Thanks!


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I bought one for shipping here in Canada August 18 and one for shipping to the US August 20. I've received confirmation that both orders were received but nothing yet so we'll see how it goes! I did send 2 8X10 photos to a destination in the US & they showed up in a couple of days.


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

Sure, I'll send you an email ... how 'bout something that says: "mrgooglephones, you are banned from ehMac."



mrgooglephones said:


> WE ARE SELLING THE MOTOROLA RAZOR V3 PHONES AT JUST $140usd, NEXTEL i930 PHONES AT JUST $130usd, SIDEKICK II PHONES AT JUST $120usd..........SEND US AN EMAIL TO OUR BELOW EMAIL ADDRESS: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

rummyd said:


> Out of curiosity (and I did do quick search but didn't see anything specifically adressing this topic), has anyone tried to generate the album PDF out of iPhoto and get it printed as a book at a local photo shop (Blacks, McBain's Camera, etc.). Any results you'd like to share? Quality compared to Apple's books?


Hi,

My father in law created three leather bound books of all his paintings (about 60 pages each) using his digital photos, XP, and a local publisher in Calgary. Beautiful books that he uses to show his work to art museums around the world. $50 CAN each and he picked them up from the publisher. I would recommend this route if you have a publisher in your city

s.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I got my August 18th iPhoto book today! Yay! I got the email confirmation that said the order had been received but the book was already here.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Shutterfly Spamania!*

_Q: How do I unsubscribe or subscribe to messages from Shutterfly?
A: Go to the My Shutterfly page and click 'Personal info/settings' in the 'Account info' section. (You can return to My Shutterfly from almost any page on the site by clicking the 'My Shutterfly' link at the top.) On the Account Information page:

Find the "My email preferences" section and click the "Change" button underneath it to be taken to the "My email preferences" page.

Once there, you can add or remove yourself from our email lists. A checked box means you're already on that email list. To remove yourself from a list, uncheck the box. Click "Save Now" when you have finished._

 
interact, Shutterfly is spamming me daily, so I went to their website and looked for this option to unsubscribe, but I cannot find it.
My advice to all in Canada, as usual, is to stay as far away from Shutterfly as you can.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

I've signed up with them and I'm not receiving any spam. I opted out using those instructions from their website. Give it another try - I promise it's there.


----------



## dmbfan (Mar 23, 2005)

I was following this thread a while ago, noting the difficulty people were having getting iPhoto books shipped to Canada. 

I decided to put together a book of my pictures of my kids as a Christmas present for Grandma and Grandpa. I ordered a book on October 15th - hardcover, regular shipping. I was amazed to find it at my door today when I came home!

The quality is excellent. I'm very impressed. No difficulties with broker fees or delays, etc.

If anyone was wondering if there were still problems ordering books to Canada, it seems like Apple has gotten the wrinkles out. FYI.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

I've ordered iPhoto books in the past - layouts are nice and fun and easy to make a personalized, albeit expensive photo album as a gift etc.

However, personally not impressed with quality. 

Have a sneaking suspicion that I could have done better by some behind-the-scenes image replacement on the generated iPhoto book before submitting it - seem to have fuzzy recollections of some board suggesting that.
(Default images stored in the iPhoto book are lower resolution to save on size and bandwidth)

Anyway, that's my 2c on the subject - nothing like some hands on experience - try it out.


----------



## MACfly (Jul 23, 2005)

I ordered an iphoto book a while ago - after alot of hassel I did finaly get it (it was at least 2 months) Not happy with the quality - I did order a soft cover. But the paper and quality is cheap - I wouldn't order one again for a keep sake - just wasn't worth the hassel or cost. But for portfolio purposes I can see doing it. The little pocket books are cute - might do some of those for the grandparents this year for the holidays... I wonder if you went to a printing place if they could do the same thing for comparable price point. 
it would appear that peoples experiences are varied so that should be considered upon ordering.


----------



## rummyd (Mar 11, 2004)

Please take a look at my new thread here (it may be of great interest of all people who print iPhoto Books!)


http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=33050

Thanks,
Rummy.


----------

